# advice on growroom



## longtime_smoker (Nov 14, 2006)

whats up everyone,  new 2 the site & starting first grow , just got some ww seeds.  (thanx dr chronic)  anyway heres where im at so far.  i have a 450watt hps, and im not sure how big to go about making the box.  i figure a foot for the plant pots and a foot for the hps, 9 to 10in for light and thats almost 3 feet already. i want to keep plants around 2 feet tall (switch to 12/12 after a month or so) so im thinking 5.6 - 6' tall.  but with 50watts per sq. ft i dont how wide and long to go. and thats without even thinking of the venting yet.  ill leave that for another thread


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2006)

longtime_smoker said:
			
		

> whats up everyone, new 2 the site & starting first grow , just got some ww seeds. (thanx dr chronic) anyway heres where im at so far. i have a 450watt hps, and im not sure how big to go about making the box. i figure a foot for the plant pots and a foot for the hps, 9 to 10in for light and thats almost 3 feet already. i want to keep plants around 2 feet tall (switch to 12/12 after a month or so) so im thinking 5.6 - 6' tall. but with 50watts per sq. ft i dont how wide and long to go. and thats without even thinking of the venting yet. ill leave that for another thread


*Whats up longtimesmoker. Welcome to MP. IMHO i would make my room 3 x 3 x 6. This will give you more than enough room for growth. You have to figure your plants will stretch 1 to 2 feet once you put them into flower. You also have to figure your light is gonna get very hot in a small room unless you have a cool hood hooked up. *


----------



## powerbud (Nov 14, 2006)

What up longtime smoker TBG is right on making a grow room 3x3x6. mine is 3x2x6 the only problem i have is ventilation cuz it can get hot in there if you don't have any yet I am in the process of setting one up but those dimensions should be sufficient enough IMHO.


----------



## longtime_smoker (Nov 14, 2006)

whats up tbg & pb, thanks for the speedy replys... ill be on my way to home depot within the week.  what would you guys recommend as far as ventilation. ive looked at a few things here and there on the net and have a few ideas but would be great to hear from some first hand experince.


----------



## powerbud (Nov 15, 2006)

My friend actually gave me a fan to hook it up to my hood im sure you can get one at home depot the brand I have is Stanley and its looks just like a fan with an intake on the side so you should check there.


----------



## longtime_smoker (Nov 15, 2006)

thanx i will


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2006)

longtime_smoker said:
			
		

> ok heres a rough draft of how i want my box to look. my only 3 questions are 1. should i add a cpu fan to the light trap to increase the intake. 2. one fan is by the light the other is by the plants near the 7in gap for exhaust is that overdoing it. 3. and finally should i have the inline fan so far away from the box & close to the scrubber..... i dont know if im going over board or if i should pick up the stanley fan and shoot it in a vent for exhaust. thanx for all the help so far guys and sorry about the crappy pic but hey no scanner.


*You have me some what lost here longtime smoker. What you need is:*

*1) Small fan blowing on plants to strengthen stems*
*2) Fan at the top of grow cab sucking hot air out*
*3) Holes or another fan at the bottom of grow cab blowing or sucking fresh air in *
*4) You can get some nice inline fans here at a good price *
*http://www.become.com/shop?q=inline+fan&utm_campaign=become&utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_term=inline+fan*


----------



## longtime_smoker (Nov 15, 2006)

thanx tbg, didnt think anybody got that message tryed to get pic to load but was to big as so on and so on..


----------

